
Show HN: Simple and easy Password Manager on the terminal - atum47
Well, I&#x27;ve been using this &quot;password manager&quot; for quite a while now and decided to share with everyone.<p><pre><code>    sudo cat &#x2F;home&#x2F;you_user_name&#x2F;your_password_file.txt | grep $1 | cut -d &quot;|&quot; -f1 | tr -d &quot;\n&quot; | xclip -selection clipboard
</code></pre>
Where &#x27;your_password_file.txt&#x27; is a text file (accessible by your user only, with your password) with the following pattern:<p>password|place_that_password_belongs_to<p>this way you can create all kinds of crazy passwords, like:<p><pre><code>    fAnPb;dL998Bm(~|google  
    \9prC82D#DW2(V!|facebook  
    zbKBq@76P]FJ&lt;;{|hackernews  
</code></pre>
So when you call your script passing &#x27;google&#x27; as an argument, it will place your crazy password into your copy&#x2F;paste.
======
hmlwilliams
Do you have your passwords in plain text in your home folder? It seems like
Pass ([https://www.passwordstore.org/](https://www.passwordstore.org/)) would
solve this problem in a more secure fashion.

~~~
atum47
yes, cause they're secure in a root file and you need my password to read.

also you need my password to boot my laptop and to decript my hard drive, so
I'm safe.

this is just a quick way of copy and paste password without them to a third-
party app

